# Build Your Own Nightmare Contest



## codhh (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello fellow haunters! We are running a contest in Illinois where we are giving away $475 to the top 3 rooms based on fan voting. If you live near Joliet/Wilmington, IL and you love designing cool stuff and would like to have your own room at our haunted house, please see this video for info: http://youtu.be/DLSYjprmP6w


----------

